

Hi speed T-shirt removal - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVYiHI4cGlE

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Related:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=468063> : Tying a shoelace

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1112715> : Folding a T-shirt

------
frankus
This isn't nearly as high-speed if your T-shirts aren't a size or two too big.

A better method is to reach behind your head and grab the collar where the tag
is, and then pull up and forward. It has a tendency to fold your ears the
wrong way, so take it easy.

------
clistctrl
I go to Reddit for this kind of content...

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Hmm, interesting. I don't go to Reddit at all, so I don't really know what's
there.

The reason I find this interesting is the topological analysis behind how this
works, but other similar tricks (such as a shirt) don't. It's similar in
nature to the way you can remove a vest (waistcoat to the British) without
removing your jacket (or coat). The vest was never really "inside" the jacket
at all.

So can this technique be used to remove a pullover? In theory if your first
grab is at the opposite arm's elbow then you can retract that arm, but then
it's difficult to get the power and travel to get the pullover over the
shoulder.

This is then related to some of my programming work where I'm trying to find
paths for robotic arms through a weird topological space. It's got about 11
dimensions, and it has "holes" because there are positions the arm won't go
through.

These are the things I think about when I see this kind of trick. I guess you
don't. Your reply makes me realise that I need to explain more when I make
this sort of submission. To that end your comment has value to me. Thank you.

